# كتاب عن اساسيات التبريد و التكييف للمبتدئين



## محمد بحريه (12 مايو 2008)

ارجو من الله عز و جل ان ينفعنى و اياكم من ما يقدمه المنتدى العظيم من معلومات عن هذه المهنه اللذيذه


----------



## محمد بحريه (12 مايو 2008)

*هذا الكتاب غير الكتاب الذى قدمه الاخ nak*

هذا الكتاب غير الكتاب الذى قدمه الاخ nak


----------



## saad_abdelkader (15 مايو 2008)

الكتاب لايفتح


----------



## محمد بحريه (16 مايو 2008)

اخى الكريم الكتاب بصيغه ال bdf و ليس الورد


----------



## رائد حمامرة (16 مايو 2008)

الكتاب لايفتح


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmoslm (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير ننتظر المزيد


----------



## خادم محمد (1 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير أنت إنسان رائع


----------



## م شهاب (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## elmohandsenel-arab (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## حسنين الساعدي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررررىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىى*​


----------



## tamerwael2003 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ltfiras (11 فبراير 2012)

تحية طيبة مسبوقة بالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتةاخي العزيز لقد افادني موضعكماً جداً و ارجوا ان ترفدنا و اخوننا بالملتقى بكل ما هو نافع وجديد في هذا العلم و من حسن حظي باذن الله سوفاكمل دراسة الماجستر بقسم التبريد و التكيف و لكن مشكلتي انه قسم بعيد داً عن اختصاصي و ارجوا منك مسعدتي بمجموعة كتب حو اساسيات التبريد و التكيف حتى يتسلنا لنا فهم الموضوع وجزاكم الله عنا وعنكم الف خير


----------



## 2brahim (29 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلااا


----------



## nofal (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً 
*


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hooka (27 سبتمبر 2012)

rename the file like X.pdf and it will be opened ISA

Also for more books from Authors
الإدارة العامة لتصميم و تطوير المناهج


for free arabic books​


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Nile Man (29 مارس 2014)

شكرا ولكن


----------



## eng.Mohammaddaoud (30 مارس 2014)

شكرا لك


----------

